

Task – a Sweet.js macro for CSP in JavaScript - sriharis
https://github.com/srikumarks/cspjs

======
juliangamble
It looks there is already another CSP implementation in Javascript by James
Long (@longster) [http://jlongster.com/Taming-the-Asynchronous-Beast-with-
CSP-...](http://jlongster.com/Taming-the-Asynchronous-Beast-with-CSP-in-
JavaScript) [https://github.com/jlongster/js-
csp](https://github.com/jlongster/js-csp)

He did a talk on it at ReactConf here:
[http://conf.reactjs.com/schedule.html#communicating-with-
cha...](http://conf.reactjs.com/schedule.html#communicating-with-channels)

The difference seems to be that James' was strongly influenced by the Clojure
CSP implementation in core.async. It's not clear what this implementation was
influenced by.

